# Shotgun load for Coyote



## geb (Apr 25, 2007)

Can you shed any light on the components required to load 12ga, 3 1/2" shells. This will be accomplished on a VersaMEC 12ga system modified to handle 3 1/2" Hulls.

In a nutshell we would like to load for coyote hunting.

The load we desire is the same as #4 Buck except that shot is not allowed in Massachusetts for coyote hunting.

We hope to substitute shot .230 in diameter for the #4 buck size of .240.

Can you recommend load date for this round?

Make and source of 1. Hulls
2. Wads
3. Type & weight of powder
4. Source of shot .230 in diameter
Preferrably plated.
Thank you for any help
you may be able to give.

geb
[email protected]


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi Geb. After patterning several loads, and evaluating most for lethality, I found that F buck is the best for the yotes. Get just a little better pellet count with enough lethality at any distance anyone has business shooting at 'em. Get BUCKSHOT LOADING III MANUAL from ballistic products. That manual is $12 bucks, and it will be the best investment you ever made if your serious about buckshot shooting!!

HM


----------

